# tappen lake



## nobled (Aug 28, 2010)

is the night bite on or is it too early yet


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

??????????


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

still a little early i believe. should start here real soon. last year was mid to late october


----------



## tusc river rat (Nov 21, 2009)

We caught over 40 fish in the rain the other day out there. Would say it wasn't a bad day. Quite a few white bass with no size to em. 16 keeper crappie. 3 largemouth, a smallmouth, 18" channel cat, 16" saugeye, and a few bluegill. All on minnows


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

nobled, i think what you are looking for is just starting to take off


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

The night bite has been on all summer


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

looks like the saugeye bite at Tappan must be on....there were about 40 or so saugeye carcasses thrown on the bank beside the ramp where everyone pulls their boats up..everyone seemed to know who would do such a thing also...for what it is worth pretty good chance they were caught there and a good chance at night..


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

if they were cleaned and throwed in a pile they were catching and keeping over there limits and thats the low scumbags that need there a,, caught and finded and all gear taken away and then put under the jail, that is sick to toss fish all over for every one to smell, well there day will come and im betting the night bit is on


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Where's Mr. Mooney?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

years back I used to fish the short bridges in the early evening for walleye/saugeye with vibes did ok , do they still jig the bridges on water let down? just to dam old now ,can;t take the cold .


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well ya all don't post much about your watering hole down there just like a little info if the night thing was on before driving all they way down there at 2.98 a gallon don't want to was money,


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

It's one of those the only time people fish the lake is during the fall night bite for saugeye things......hahahahaha. 

I've done some fishing out there at night and have caught crappie and saugeye. not at the normal hole at the second underpass everyone beats to death. Although some people were playing bumper boats a few times I saw.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

try all the bridges....right now worm harneses with nitecrawler are working reel well.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I haven't heard much but when it happens some guys are even fishing from the bank. It is much like the Erie night bite. Reef Runners and such.


----------

